# Fudge is destroying my kitchen!



## Bigbug (Jul 27, 2014)

Anyone any ideas? Am new to the site and have six year old Flick, who is lively but very good in the house...never chewed anything and could be left from a puppy. Eight month old Fudge is a nightmare.......as soon as I go out he either chews or looks to get into mischief......... destroyed cookery books and magazines and chewed most of the skirting boards! Sprays don't work and though he always has Flick with him and toys to play with, still gets into mischief. Ohm, and makes horrific noises if crated!


----------



## 2ndhandgal (Aug 29, 2011)

What is your routine? How much exercise do they get and how long are they left for? Have you tried leaving them with things like kongs or other actiivity toys?


----------



## Cat 53 (Aug 26, 2012)

Try wiping mustard and washing up liquid mixed together along your skirting boards. It looks terrible, but it cured a persistent chewer that we had!


----------



## Lottierachel (Mar 3, 2013)

I was thinking the same as 2ndhandgal. 

I would make sure he has a loooong walk to get rid of any energy and leave him with plenty to do - a kong stuffed with frozen peanut butter, a stag antler to chew on, any other favourite toys.

Good luck!


----------



## Lindor (Feb 3, 2014)

Me too. I tired poo is a good poo. Maybe try a treat dispensing ball too along with a stuffed kong.


----------



## Lexi&Beemer (May 5, 2013)

I don't think my two chew out of boredom or wanting to be mischievous but solely out of opportunity. What works best is to keep that which they want out of reach. My two have destroyed countless shoes, watches, purses, clothes, etc. They also like to chew up cardboard boxes. Well, I tried spray, redirecting, distracting, saying no, etc. Also the exercising and having a kong or difficult treat, yeah, if the leather purse is on the ground, it is always more interesting. The only thing that works is if I keep it out of reach. So I just accept that part of my house looks like a little jail. I have several of those metal pens and other baby gates that I put in front of objects and areas I don't want them to get into. Even outside, the potted plants have gates around them because Lexi and Beemer like to climb on top and chew. So the only things reachable to them are their toys. I put everything away. My suggestion would be to put things where she can't reach them. I would borrow baby gates or get them cheap off ebay or craig's list but block the areas she likes to chew up. Eventually, she won't get the reward of chewing things up and forget about it. My two are much much better (they were the worst right about the 8 months - i think they did thousands of dollars of damage in just a few weeks). At 17 months, they do it a lot lot less. And keeping them tired is more effective now. But on the occasion I forget, it always comes back to bite me in the butt or more specifically in my wallet.


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

Having had a destructive stressed rescue dog I understand that sometimes containment is your best option, if exercise is not the solution.

Personally I'm right with the 'a tired dog is a good dog' gang - not just physical exercise but also mental stimulation. Get up an hour earlier and have a good long off lead walk with some ball fetching games and some practise stays and perhaps find some park benches or tree trunks that you can use for obstacles to climb along or over.
Invest in some kongs that you can smear wtih cream cheese or peanut butter and put in the fridge or freezer for a bit, scatter some kibble or use some toys that release kibble when pushed around.
Make sure you leave nothing you don't want chewed anywhere within reach. Our destructive hooligan dog ate the plaster off the walls, so I do understand the problems you might be facing - if that is the case you need to crack crate training. Once my Hooch had accepted the crate everything got better - I wasn't stressed, he bacame less stressed over time and within 6 months the crate was consigned to the garage and he had learnt to relax and sleep while we were out.


----------



## emjon123 (Apr 9, 2013)

Bailey chewed this yesterday. My son's Higher certificate! Equivalent to A level. It arrived on Tuesday and eaten by the weekend!

I also think its opportunism, if it is within her reach she will rip it to bits. Bailey just loves to destroy anything paper and has done since we got her. I love it!


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

emjon123 said:


> Bailey chewed this yesterday. My son's Higher certificate! Equivalent to A level. It arrived on Tuesday and eaten by the weekend!
> 
> I also think its opportunism, if it is within her reach she will rip it to bits. Bailey just loves to destroy anything paper and has done since we got her. I love it!


Oops!

Mine will shred paper, but other than an early knicker fetish Nina had, they don't destroy things but they are always busy and have something to keep them occupied. I think activity and stimulation is important in preventing boredom related mischief.


----------



## Lexi&Beemer (May 5, 2013)

Didn't mean to make it about different camps about the issue but what seems to be the case for my two. I know this because I have left them for hours without a very long walk or exercise because I was in a rush and nothing gets moved other than their bully sticks. But run around the park for hours and if their favorite box is not blocked off, they will get a miraculous second wind and tear it apart. Truthfully it was frustrating and exhausting at times as I was trying to get them to be tired enough and their tired never lasted as long as my tired. Also, mine either finished the kong or treat in seconds or became bored with it and went on to more interesting things. With things out of reach and bully sticks all over like the house as safe chews, things got better.


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

Maybe it is just a case of a dog is a chewer or it's not.


----------



## Bigbug (Jul 27, 2014)

*Fudge's destruction!*

Thanks for all the advice..........I think I've tried all things suggested. Both dogs have at least an hour a day off lead exercise and have been left at a maximum four hours. perhaps he will grow out of it ! Thinking of trying a dog behaviourist.....any experience of this? It's good to know he's not the only puppy who drives his owner to distraction!!


----------



## tessybear (May 1, 2011)

I leave lots of long lasting chews around when I am out. Stag bars, paddywack, tree roots and kongs stuffed with frozen yoghurt . I make sure they are tired before I go. If you are in a routine like going out to work he is still quite young and should adapt to your routine. Mine sleep when I am out or at work and are very lively when I am back and for most of the evening!


----------

